# help - information on Fuji Club



## supercal29 (Jan 26, 2006)

I am still attempting to determine where the Club Fuji sat in the lineup of Fuji bikes. My best guess is sometime in the 80's (Mid to late??). I am hoping that someone might have or know of a collection of Fuji Catalogs and that they could get me a PDF of the bike and the specs pages. For reference, the frame is constructed of Valite Quad-Butted tubing, painted bright red with yellow accents and Campagnolo labels on the rear stays. Full Campy (not sure what level, but it is not Record) drivetrain, brakes, etc. The pictures below are of a Fuji Club that recently sold as a fixie on ebay.....same color scheme as my Club.



Thanks so much,

Steve


----------



## bicyclerepairman (Mar 12, 2003)

Is there a name stamped on the dropouts?


----------



## supercal29 (Jan 26, 2006)

bicyclerepairman said:


> Is there a name stamped on the dropouts?


I believe that the front and rear dropouts were stamped 'FUJI".

Thanks!


----------



## supercal29 (Jan 26, 2006)

*Anyone have a 1985 Fuji Catalog?????*

According to Captain Bike, aka Sheldon Brown, this is a 1985 model. Does anyone have a copy of the fuji catalog from that year?

Thank you, 
STeve


----------



## brewster (Jun 15, 2004)

1985-1987 is definitely the right time span for the bike above. I remember this bike. I had a 1988 Fuji Club and know well what those looked like. It was Ishiwata quad-butted tubing. They came with the white finished Suntour Olé (Suntour's version of Shimano Sante) and the color scheme went all red and had "80"s style graphics.


----------



## racerx (Jan 29, 2004)

supercal29 said:


> I am still attempting to determine where the Club Fuji sat in the lineup of Fuji bikes. My best guess is sometime in the 80's (Mid to late??).
> For reference, the frame is constructed of Valite Quad-Butted tubing, painted bright red with yellow accents and Campagnolo labels on the rear stays. Full Campy (not sure what level, but it is not Record) drivetrain, brakes, etc. The pictures below are of a Fuji Club that recently sold as a fixie on ebay.....same color scheme as my Club.
> 
> Thanks so much,
> ...


Just like mine! Great riding bike, mine came with Campy Victory, though I bought it used and don't think it was original. Here are a couple more pics.


----------



## supercal29 (Jan 26, 2006)

racerx said:


> Just like mine! Great riding bike, mine came with Campy Victory, though I bought it used and don't think it was original. Here are a couple more pics.



Sweet......I am really going to miss that frame. It has been sent to Fuji so we will see what I get from them as a replacement. I would actually like to have them fix the frame!! I posted on another forum and a great guy sent me a picture from the 1985 catalog!! 

Steve


----------



## supercal29 (Jan 26, 2006)

*Just heard back from Fuji*

Kind of dissappointed with what I just heard. Guess I would rather that Fuji could have repaired the frame. I have been offered $160 towards a new bike or a Newest 3.0 frame - does not even come with a fork. I guess I would not have been dissappointed if Sheldon had not told me it would cost over a thousand dollars to get a comparable frame today!! Oh, well thus ends the saga of the broken Fuji Club!! Thanks for all the help folks.


----------



## paredown (Oct 18, 2006)

Why not get the frame repaired by a competent shop?

For inspiration, look at the repairs on Yellow Jersey see http://www.yellowjersey.org/service.html
Their web site is kinda crazy, so bang around a little, & it will give you some ideas of what can be repaired. I know nothing about Fuji's but it is amazing what can be done with a steel frame to keep it running, Even if they don't have the exact tubing, a lot of these guys will have a stash of tubes sweated out of unrepairable bikes...

Mfr's are reluctant to repair the old stuff--I suspect it's liability issues as much as anything--but there are shops all over that will do these sorts of repairs.

Tell the board where you are and I'm sure there will be contradictory (but good) recommendations!


----------



## manzoro (Aug 1, 2007)

That makes me feel real good. Just bought a used Fuji Club bike at local bike store here.
Funny thing is it had no Campy whatsoever on it. Only Suntour cyclone shifters, Suntour brakes, cranks, Ukai rims dark anodized which I remember a lot of bikes used back then.
I think somebody, or the shop themselves took off all the good components and put all this crap on it just to sell a used bike. Well, I knew what the frame was, and with a 120.00price tag, I said, I'll take it. They tried to talk me into a new Giant with aluminum frame for 700.00 but I told them no thanks, Steel is real. And . . . . . . .not to mention what a STEAL !! But now am in a dilemna of trying to outfit this oldie but goodie with brake lever shifters which all come in 9 or 10 sp now. Problem is this rear tiangle is very narrow and I may just have to settle for a 7 cog in the rear and keep the old down shifters.
Oh and by the way this one is Red, with a nice bronze head with Fuji emblem, and Chrome fork. Nice looking bike. Looks Brand New. Wasn't ridin to often I guess.


----------



## supercal29 (Jan 26, 2006)

paredown said:


> Why not get the frame repaired by a competent shop?
> 
> Mfr's are reluctant to repair the old stuff--I suspect it's liability issues as much as anything--but there are shops all over that will do these sorts of repairs.
> 
> Tell the board where you are and I'm sure there will be contradictory (but good) recommendations!


To make it even worse, the dealer told me that Fuji will be destroying the old frame. Please free to chime in here, but I feel as if I am getting short-changed here on the "life-time" warranty. I am out a frame that was outstanding in its day.....quality tubing, quad-butted, lugged and brazed. In return I am getting one of the low end Fuji aluminum road frames and they aren't even throwing in a fork!!! I mean when I do the math, in a post on another thread on this forum, someone said that they paid $600 for their 1985 Fuji Club......the 3.0 Newest sells for about that same amount 22 years later. In addition, in 1985 the dollar was worth about 240 yen..........now the dollar buys half that amount. Other than refusing to take the deal, do I have any recourse? My buddy that is a dealer, though unfortunately is he neither local or does he carry Fuji says that in a replacement they should never offer you less than you had. Or am I just being sour grapes and I should be happy that I am getting anything at all?? 

Thanks for listening.


----------



## manzoro (Aug 1, 2007)

Lifetime warranty?
If so, get a good lawyer and sue them for an equivalent bike. Problem is equivalent compared to what? A nice quality built steel frame today would cost over 1G easily, add the components and your up over 1500.00

I'll take some pics of mine once it's revamped and post them here in this thread.


----------



## supercal29 (Jan 26, 2006)

manzoro said:


> That makes me feel real good. Just bought a used Fuji Club bike at local bike store here.
> Funny thing is it had no Campy whatsoever on it. Only Suntour cyclone shifters, Suntour brakes, cranks, Ukai rims dark anodized which I remember a lot of bikes used back then.
> I think somebody, or the shop themselves took off all the good components and put all this crap on it just to sell a used bike.


From what I have learned over the last week, your bike is probably stock. I was sent a listing of the 1985 Club and it had a mix of Suntour hubs, shifters, derailleurs, cluster, pedals, and chain - a Sugino crankset, DiaCompe brakes, and Ukai rims. My guess is that my dad had those parts swapped with Campy.


----------



## supercal29 (Jan 26, 2006)

manzoro said:


> Lifetime warranty?
> If so, get a good lawyer and sue them for an equivalent bike. Problem is equivalent compared to what? A nice quality built steel frame today would cost over 1G easily, add the components and your up over 1500.00


I agree that a decent frame alone is at least a grand. I am not a litigeous individual. It is probably simpler for me to just start a national online campaign expressing my dissappointment with Fuji.....allowing it to snowball into such bad press for the company, especailly since they are working at a comeback that they have to come clean and hook me up with a comparable frame in order for me to retract everything!


----------



## manzoro (Aug 1, 2007)

Weren't they all stock frames? Or are you saying that they made some special frames that cost more? I already replaced the stem with threadless head, 100mm lightweight stem and new and wider 42cm multi grip bars. 
Am going to get new wheels, freewheel, shift/brake levers if I can make them work, . . . or 
will have to settle for the down tube. Oh well that's how I rode since the 60's so it's no great loss.


----------



## manzoro (Aug 1, 2007)

Good Idea, go for it. One thing they Don't need right now is bad press.


----------



## Blue Sugar (Jun 14, 2005)

I had a 1984 Fuji Del Rey. It too had the Val-Lite quad butted tubing and a similar paint and decal scheme (although the colors were all different).


----------

